# Cruze 2016.5 2nd gen bolt pattern



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello guys!
It's been a while I came here, just got my new Chevy Cruze 2016 2nd gen LT RS and as I can't see a post concerning the new gen bolt pattern I wanted to make one to clarify things out.

As you may know the new Cruze has the same 5x105 bolt pattern as the previous one.
Rims from the older Cruze WILL fit on the new one! Just transferred mine and made the dealer test them before I get the new Cruze.
No problem at all, perfect fit!
I joined a picture of my new car with the rims from my previous Cruze 2012 ECO. (Not the best picture but anyway, I was in a hurry)

Enjoy!


----------



## prtuguesekid (Aug 9, 2016)

what are those 18's really looking into new wheels for my cruze


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

prtuguesekid said:


> what are those 18's really looking into new wheels for my cruze


These are 18" MSR Style 095 PVD Black rims mounted on 235/40R18 tires 
http://www.msrwheels.com/auto_car_wheels.cfm?id=2151#


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Wheels look nice, now all it needs is less wheel gap haha


----------



## andrew2214 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sweet man! I bet it would look good on my red cruze too!


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Looks awesome man! Any other plans?


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

alexalexanders said:


> Looks awesome man! Any other plans?


Just bought some white leds to change all the interior lights and backup lights. Also got 6000k bulbs to replace the bulbs in the projectors for a cleaner look. Otherwise nothing yet!


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Sk8ermarc said:


> Just bought some white leds to change all the interior lights and backup lights. Also got 6000k bulbs to replace the bulbs in the projectors for a cleaner look. Otherwise nothing yet!


No window tint? I just replaced my interior lights to LED's also. Do you know the bulb type for the backup lights and headlights?


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

alexalexanders said:


> No window tint? I just replaced my interior lights to LED's also. Do you know the bulb type for the backup lights and headlights?


Maybe for the tint, I don't know yet. 
Leds are T10.
For the headlights, I saw they were D3S, but I removed the protecting cap today and it seems to be something like H11 or I don't know. It's really hard to reach but they are definitely not D3S... I'll have to return the bulbs I ordered and wait for someone more experimented to show us a How-To change them haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wheels totally transformed the car. LT wheels were just too small. Have you noticed the ride being super stiff since the wheel change?


----------



## andrew2214 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sk8ermarc said:


> Maybe for the tint, I don't know yet.
> Leds are T10.
> For the headlights, I saw they were D3S, but I removed the protecting cap today and it seems to be something like H11 or I don't know. It's really hard to reach but they are definitely not D3S... I'll have to return the bulbs I ordered and wait for someone more experimented to show us a How-To change them haha


I was thinking about changing headlight bulbs too, I did some research and for 16's it does show H11. Haven't tried in person, kinda waiting for someone to do a DIY tutorial too. Lol.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Wheels totally transformed the car. LT wheels were just too small. Have you noticed the ride being super stiff since the wheel change?


I had the wheels installed on the car by the dealer before they delivered the car so I can't compare with the 16s, but I feel it rides the same has the older Cruze. Sure it is a little stiffer, but totally acceptable


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Sk8ermarc said:


> Maybe for the tint, I don't know yet.
> Leds are T10.
> For the headlights, I saw they were D3S, but I removed the protecting cap today and it seems to be something like H11 or I don't know. It's really hard to reach but they are definitely not D3S... I'll have to return the bulbs I ordered and wait for someone more experimented to show us a How-To change them haha


Thanks man. Is there one or two sets of bulbs in the reverse lights?


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

alexalexanders said:


> Thanks man. Is there one or two sets of bulbs in the reverse lights?


It seems that the outer white "lights" are only reflectors as if you put it in reverse, nothing lights up.
So I would say only a set for the lights on the trunk part.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sk8ermarc said:


> I had the wheels installed on the car by the dealer before they delivered the car so I can't compare with the 16s, but I feel it rides the same has the older Cruze. Sure it is a little stiffer, but totally acceptable


Reason I asked is the Premier non RS 17's rode kinda stiff compared to the LTZ 18's. I'm sure I would get used to it over time.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Reason I asked is the Premier non RS 17's rode kinda stiff compared to the LTZ 18's. I'm sure I would get used to it over time.


Pfft my LTZ 18s ride horribly....I think the tires are crap though, and they're directional and low on tread.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe I'm just used to my 18s so I can't compare if the ride is too stiff. For the winter tires, I had the original 17s rims from my 2012 ECO


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

alexalexanders said:


> Looks awesome man! Any other plans?


Looks even better now with the black emblems


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Man, that thing is coming along nicely! Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

How close are you to rubbing? I have 18x8.5 w/ 245/40 tires so just wondering if it'll rub, I made a thread weeks ago asking but of course not many people have even put rims on their 2nd gen Cruze yet. 

I don't want one if I can't transfer my rims


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

larlar75 said:


> How close are you to rubbing? I have 18x8.5 w/ 245/40 tires so just wondering if it'll rub, I made a thread weeks ago asking but of course not many people have even put rims on their 2nd gen Cruze yet.
> 
> I don't want one if I can't transfer my rims


I took a picture, I think this is the best I can give you.
I would say there are about 2.5" left.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sk8ermarc said:


> I took a picture, I think this is the best I can give you.
> I would say there are about 2.5" left.
> 
> View attachment 202481


Wow, that's actually a lot more than I expected.. I guess springs will be needed if I do decide to transfer them.


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

I did not know the diesels have a different bolt pattern than the gas cars. I had a perfect set of rims with blizzaks for winter and i went to go size them up today just because and they didn't fit :sad010:I had a 2014 cruze TD and got a 2016 cruze premier.


----------



## cruzelt2016 (Sep 2, 2016)

Chevrolet Cruze Wheel Bolt Pattern & Offset, Stock & Aftermarket Rims, Lug Pattern, All Rim Specs This is a good link for judgement on tire/rim options as well as when you scroll down you can see the wheel options from the gen 1 if you wanna go that route. This might work well as a sticky in both the 1st and 2nd gen wheel/ tire forums as it should cut down on the need for question asking and searching.


----------

